# Anyone else disappointed with the new Pond design from Oberon?



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I was really looking forward to the little froggie and water lily and am disappointed to see them gone.  Now, I am having a hard time picking a cover I like.  If only they has a wild roses one like the purse, deep sigh!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, I was disappointed to see the frog missing, but bought it anyway. Just love the color and the design.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes. I have the Butterfly and I was debating buying a 2nd cover. The frog was cute.

I'm now holding out hope for a red one in the hummingbirds, river garden, or some sort of rose/floral one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought it was lovely and ordered it last night. Green is a favorite color and I love dragonfly's. I thought the design was beautiful. I know some were disappointed about the frog though.   I'm not a frog person.

I think Three Graces is beautiful and I also love hummingbirds...just walk away from Oberon Linda, just walk away.   Heck if I had my way I would probably order one of each.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a solution to the folder problem. I can have a Kindle for Science Fiction, a Kindle for Fantasy, a Kindle for Non-Fiction, a Kindle for Literature, and a Kindle for Adult books. Then I would need four more Oberon covers for each of my Kindles. Oh and a Kindle for Travel with things a bit more mixed up and a sixth Oberon cover.

hmmmm


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I was disappointed with the new Pond. Though I'm not a frog person either, I really liked the cattails and the water lily on the original. I also liked the dragonfly closure on the original. The new one looks kind of "busy" while the original looked peaceful and serene. Not sure if I'll order it now or not.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I liked the frog, but also love dragonflies, so I'm still okay with that cover.

However, I really do like The Forest (I'm a nature woman!)


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> There is a solution to the folder problem. I can have a Kindle for Science Fiction, a Kindle for Fantasy, a Kindle for Non-Fiction, a Kindle for Literature, and a Kindle for Adult books. Then I would need four more Oberon covers for each of my Kindles. Oh and a Kindle for Travel with things a bit more mixed up and a sixth Oberon cover.
> 
> hmmmm


I like the way you think.

But then you'd be carring several Kindles which is equal to carrying several books - a problem the Kindle was supposed to solve.

Maybe we need to rethink this one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> There is a solution to the folder problem. I can have a Kindle for Science Fiction, a Kindle for Fantasy, a Kindle for Non-Fiction, a Kindle for Literature, and a Kindle for Adult books. Then I would need four more Oberon covers for each of my Kindles. Oh and a Kindle for Travel with things a bit more mixed up and a sixth Oberon cover.
> 
> hmmmm


Then you'll need a new bag for them all. And skins..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

(journal)







(kindle cover)

I had to go and look at the designs and compare them side by side to see what y'all were talking about. I'm not a big fan of green/fern, so I wouldn't get either one (although the journal comes in saddle, that might tempt me). I think they're both nice designs, but the frog or no frog, I'd have to pick the journal version as my choice, for whatever that's worth. Out of curiosity, I looked at all three sizes of journal, and they all have the frog design. I thought maybe it was a size issue but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Here's the Pond checkbook cover:








which appears to be a cropped part of the original design.

Oberon has been great responding to customer feedback, so if you really would want the original design in a Kindle cover, I would contact them through their website!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy,

That was a great idea! I sent them an email asking about the change in the design. I referenced my order number, so hopefully they will go back to the journal version. I still love the cover, but I would love it if they went back to the orginal design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a firm believer in talking to the company.  Like my old boss used to say, "I can't fix a problem if no one tells me about it!"

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree. I was just so excited that it was available, I jumped in ordered it immediately. I barely glanced at the design. It was after I purchased it when I noticed the design change. I know I'll love it no matter what. I have the m-edge, but I don't like that you can't get to the back buttons without taking it out of the cover. My daughter is excited because I'm giving her the m-edge cover.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Now I see what all of you mean.....I love the cover with the frog!  Hopefully Oberon will listen.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

To me it's not just missing the frog but the backgroud detail is too loud, the frame is too wide and closure button not nearly as nice.

Yeah, the journal cover is much better.  Too bad.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> To me it's not just missing the frog but the backgroud detail is too loud, the frame is too wide and closure button not nearly as nice. Yeah, the journal cover is much better. Too bad.


I do think it loses some of it's grace in translation. However the square button is a special low relief button created for the Kindle, so it is standard on all Kindle covers.


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I did email Oberon back on Wednesday morning, but have not heard anything back


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I agree. I was just so excited that it was available, I jumped in ordered it immediately. I barely glanced at the design. It was after I purchased it when I noticed the design change. I know I'll love it no matter what. I have the m-edge, but I don't like that you can't get to the back buttons without taking it out of the cover. My daughter is excited because I'm giving her the m-edge cover.


Same here, I think it is a little busy but I love the dragon flies and the way the water looks as if a pebble has been thrown in it. If we don't like it I'm sure we can swap it for another one. There are 3 or 4 more I want anyway.  It's a win win situation.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I recieved an email back from Oberon about the change in design for the Dragonfly Pond. This is what they said.

On Fri Jan 30 9:29 , 'Oberon Design' <[email protected]> sent:
I'm sorry but the old design presented some problems for us relative to new leather we are now getting. We improved the design for embossing quality purposes that match the challenges of the new leather. The old design will be discontinued on journals as well. Thanks for contacting us!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that settles that.  At least we got it right from the company.  Thanks, Kathy for contacting them and getting back to us.

Betsy


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I recieved an email back from Oberon about the change in design for the Dragonfly Pond. This is what they said.
> 
> On Fri Jan 30 9:29 , 'Oberon Design' <[email protected]> sent:
> I'm sorry but the old design presented some problems for us relative to new leather we are now getting. We improved the design for embossing quality purposes that match the challenges of the new leather. The old design will be discontinued on journals as well. Thanks for contacting us!


Humm, maybe the new leather is not as soft.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Humm, maybe the new leather is not as soft.


I'm not sure, but it might be softer. I think that would make it harder to emboss.  I still like it and I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I agree. I was just so excited that it was available, I jumped in ordered it immediately. I barely glanced at the design. It was after I purchased it when I noticed the design change. I know I'll love it no matter what. I have the m-edge, but I don't like that you can't get to the back buttons without taking it out of the cover. My daughter is excited because I'm giving her the m-edge cover.


Actually with the M-Edge you can very easily reach the back buttons without taking it out of the cover. Just remove the elastic strap on the upper right hand corner and you can easily slide your fingers in behind the Kindle. I'm sorry you weren't happy with the M-Edge and I hope you love your Oberon, but please don't spread misinformation.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Actually with the M-Edge you can very easily reach the back buttons without taking it out of the cover. Just remove the elastic strap on the upper right hand corner and you can easily slide your fingers in behind the Kindle. I'm sorry you weren't happy with the M-Edge and I hope you love your Oberon, but please don't spread misinformation.


Perhaps she thought it was hard to to reach the on off switch. Just because it is easy for you does not mean it is easy for others. You could very simply say that you have had a different experience and not accuse someone of spreading misinformation.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I agree. I was just so excited that it was available, I jumped in ordered it immediately. I barely glanced at the design. It was after I purchased it when I noticed the design change. I know I'll love it no matter what. I have the m-edge, but I don't like that you can't get to the back buttons without taking it out of the cover. My daughter is excited because I'm giving her the m-edge cover.


I have a m-Edge cover and love it. NYC KindleFan I think making an accusation of someone spreading misinformation a bit harsh. What may not be a problem for you may be for someone else. 

I keep the elastic band off of the corner of my Kindle but have to slide my finger between my Kindle and the cover or either pull the Kindle slightly out from the cover to access the buttons. I understand how this could be a problem for some and do not consider it misinformation. It is the truth.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think the New Pond design, is still very very pretty! With or with out froggie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like it too, I think both versions are good designs.  One of the great things about Oberon, there's lots of designs to choose from!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Actually with the M-Edge you can very easily reach the back buttons without taking it out of the cover. Just remove the elastic strap on the upper right hand corner and you can easily slide your fingers in behind the Kindle. I'm sorry you weren't happy with the M-Edge and I hope you love your Oberon, but please don't spread misinformation.


I like the m-edge, but when I tried to turn it off and on I keep hitting the Whispernet. I may have the same problem with the Oberon, I don't know. I flew to Houston today and my daughter is thrilled with the m-edge cover, so all worked out well.


----------

